# Cities and Towns of India



## Adi-Cnai (Oct 22, 2014)

Jaisalmer​
Jaisalmer is a small city of 80,000 people located in the Northwestern state of Rajasthan. Rajasthan - the name literally translates as the Land of Kings - is constituted by what were originally a bunch of princely states warring amongst themselves for supremacy. 

These states all built magnificent forts and cities - magnificent in aesthetics as well as the defenses which are a reflection of the turbulent times they lived in. 

Jaisalmer located in the middle of the Thar Desert, was a medieval trading outpost. It is now a popular destination for tourists and backpackers and a base for exploring the desert to the west. 

Jaisalmer (738) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (756) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr


Jaisalmer (763) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

The Palace section of the fort
Jaisalmer (766) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (811) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

The flag of Jaisalmer flying high over the Golden City
Jaisalmer (812) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr


----------



## Adi-Cnai (Oct 22, 2014)

The fort of Jaisalmer is a living fort with many people still living within its walls.
Jaisalmer (813) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (816) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (848) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Narrow winding lanes ensure shading and thick walls protect against the searing desert heat. 
Jaisalmer (878) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (891) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (905) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (926) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (916) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr


----------



## Adi-Cnai (Oct 22, 2014)

Streets of the city: Jaisalmer has some incredibly ornate mansions (havelis). 
Jaisalmer (944) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (969) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (980) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (986) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (988) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (992) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (996) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr


----------



## Adi-Cnai (Oct 22, 2014)

Beyond the city
Jaisalmer (147) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

The royal cenotaphs at Bada Bagh
Jaisalmer (701) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (625) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (624) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (266) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Ruins of the abandoned village of Kuldhara
Jaisalmer (217) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (226) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (223) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr


----------



## Adi-Cnai (Oct 22, 2014)

The desert
Jaisalmer (315) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (367) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Jaisalmer (382) by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The train station in Mumbai resembles London’s St Pancras station.

Whilst Rajasthan is on most traveller’s lists for obvious reasons, Mumbai looks like an excellent destination for a taste of modern India. A great setting too.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

The royal cenotaphs at Bada Bagh look like made of sand!

Jaisalmer look pretty and very interesting, lovely updates kay:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Great thread, with nice pictures of a very interesting city and landscapes. 
Good comments with the pictures also, very informative! kay: 

Jaisalmer looks also stunning!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Mumbai looks like a thrieving metropolis and Jaisalmer a beautiful town.


----------



## Adi-Cnai (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone for visiting :cheers:



openlyJane said:


> The train station in Mumbai resembles London’s St Pancras station.
> 
> Whilst Rajasthan is on most traveller’s lists for obvious reasons, Mumbai looks like an excellent destination for a taste of modern India. A great setting too.


Definitely, Jane. It is also interesting that much of the city's natural setting was modified through massive reclamation projects from the sea. 



General Electric said:


> The royal cenotaphs at Bada Bagh look like made of sand!
> 
> Jaisalmer look pretty and very interesting, lovely updates kay:


Haha, yes they do look like they're made of sand. I even felt that the Jaisalmer fort looked like a sandcastle  
Thank you so much for the visit and the comments. Much appreciated!



Patrick Highrise said:


> Great thread, with nice pictures of a very interesting city and landscapes.
> Good comments with the pictures also, very informative! kay:
> 
> Jaisalmer looks also stunning!


Thank you so much, Patrick! I'm glad you like. 



Nightsky said:


> Mumbai looks like a thrieving metropolis and Jaisalmer a beautiful town.


Indeed! Mumbai has a crazy vibe and energy. 
Thanks for the visit!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Looks great! When we can expect more?


----------



## Adi-Cnai (Oct 22, 2014)

Falubaz said:


> Looks great! When we can expect more?


Thank you, Falubaz! Glad you like. Will be posting more from Rajasthan shortly :cheers:


----------



## Adi-Cnai (Oct 22, 2014)

Udaipur​Rajasthan is an incredibly diverse state as you will see. Udaipur is a city of 450,000 located in the southern part of the state amidst the Aravalli hills (much wetter and greener than the deserts of Jaisalmer). 

"Beside shimmering Lake Pichola, with the ochre and purple ridges of the wooded Aravalli Hills stretching away in every direction, Udaipur has a romance of setting unmatched in Rajasthan and arguably in all India. Fantastical palaces, temples, havelis and countless narrow, crooked, timeless streets add the human counterpoint to the city’s natural charms."
- Lonely Planet

Evening at one of the ghats (steps leading to the water) by the Lake Pichola
IMG_20170805_185140 by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

IMG_20170805_185325 by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

IMG_20170805_185410 by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

IMG_20170805_185416 by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

IMG_20170805_185438 by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr


----------



## Adi-Cnai (Oct 22, 2014)

From the opposite side of the lake
IMG_20170806_191151 by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

IMG_20170805_120712 by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

One of my favourite things about Udaipur is all the quirky little cafes and restaurants by the water. Oh and the food is amazing 
IMG_20170805_132311 by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

IMG_20170805_115923 by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

The City Palace at night from Amrai Ghat
IMG_20170806_202036 by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

Chandpole Bridge at the narrowest section of the lake
IMG_20170806_204555 by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr


----------



## Adi-Cnai (Oct 22, 2014)

The enchanting Lake Palace - located in the middle of Lake Pichola - at dawn. 
IMG_20170807_060330 by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

The Monsoon Palace (Sajjangarh) is perched on one of the highest mountains surrounding the city and it almost looks like it was built to defend this magnificent capital of the Mewar kings. 

IMG_20170806_114151 by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

The view from the palace
IMG_20170806_114638 by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr


IMG_20170806_121115 by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

So much variety in Rajasthan. Awesome scenes and spectacles.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

:applause: Wow! Wonderful pictures of Jaisalmer fortress, Bada Bagh and the desert! A pity we can only visit India for a short period... Can't wait to see more here.


----------



## Adi-Cnai (Oct 22, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> So much variety in Rajasthan. Awesome scenes and spectacles.


Definitely, a pretty spectacular place. Thanks for the visit 



Benonie said:


> :applause: Wow! Wonderful pictures of Jaisalmer fortress, Bada Bagh and the desert! A pity we can only visit India for a short period... Can't wait to see more here.


Thanks a lot, Ben! Have you been to India before?


----------



## Adi-Cnai (Oct 22, 2014)

del


----------



## Adi-Cnai (Oct 22, 2014)

....


----------

